# What has been your best 2021 buy



## Stranger (14/12/21)

If I was to ask, what has been your single best buy (just name one) of 2021, mine has to be the Intake. Got my first one from DBM and then found an OG new one. Alongside the Dvarw clones these tanks just suit my vaping style so well. Even full open they give an RDL. Easy to work with, coil and wick. Never have an issue, top airflow that feeds down tubes to the bottom producing really good flavour, no leaking.

Best buy of 2021 for me. What's yours?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/12/21)

When the Abyss was launched I was like "Meh!"

But then I got my first one... and then I got the Ether RBA... and then I got the BP Mods Pioneer Insider... and then I got the BVC Acrylic kit. All the way down into the Abyss!

Liked it so much that I got a second Abyss, Ether RBA and another Insider. Wrapping nr 2 up for XMAS!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/21)

Pulse V2 was a win for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi (14/12/21)

Trying to think what I bought this year. And it's been a dry year for hardware by me. 

I bought some cotton and a vuse just to try it out. But that's all I can think of. Didn't even buy wire or coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/12/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 23


----------



## Stranger (14/12/21)

Stunning, no need to comment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn 

What's it called? I want to google it NOW!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/21)

My favourite mod of all time is the new Stratum V9 21700! Perfection!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (14/12/21)

mine was my Signature Tips SQ Mechanical Squonk Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> What's it called? I want to google it NOW!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-e-pipe-by-voodoo-vapour.t54175/#post-724203
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-e-pipe.t53723/#post-718988
one-offs unfortunately @Puff the Magic Dragon , but speak to @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

My best buy this year is, without a doubt, the Dead Rabbit R RTA.







And this is the reason (build deck)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/12/21)

By far it has to be this setup for me. The stunning Kriemhild carrying the beautiful Brunhilde.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (14/12/21)

The Bishop RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (14/12/21)

Might get stoned for this one, but my IQOS system. It got me off stinkies and back onto vaping unplanned by simply helping me cut back on stinkies. Bought out of curiosity and then I was hooked. As for vaping, probably the Pulse II and Nitrous RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Might get stoned for this one, but my IQOS system. It got me off stinkies and back onto vaping unplanned by simply helping me cut back on stinkies. Bought out of curiosity and then I was hooked. As for vaping, probably the Pulse II and Nitrous RDA.



If it took the IQOS system to stop you from smoking then who could argue about that? Going from the IQOS to vaping was your greatest achievement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Resistance (14/12/21)

Nicotine!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (14/12/21)

I think both the mod but especially the tank and Wotofo rebuild kits were it for me.


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My best buy this year is, without a doubt, the Dead Rabbit R RTA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got two of these incoming eta tomorrow morning so it is early days yet.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/21)

I agree @Raindance .

The Voopoo tanks with the Wotofo coils also did it for me. I have four of them and still use them (2 of them) every day together with the
Dead Rabbit R RTA plus whatever other atty takes my fancy. IMO it will take something special to make me retire them.
I also bought this on black Friday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (15/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Might get stoned for this one, but my IQOS system. It got me off stinkies and back onto vaping unplanned by simply helping me cut back on stinkies. Bought out of curiosity and then I was hooked. As for vaping, probably the Pulse II and Nitrous RDA.



@Viper_SA If you get stoned for this, it's a reflection on those who are throwing the stones, not on you! ANYTHING that gets someone off the stinkies is a winner!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/12/21)

Without a doubt the Univapo Kipo (left) and Miso (right).
The best pod kits I've ever used. No fuss, no bother. Easy to carry when out or to hold while driving, as they're small and light.
Coils last forever and NO condensation!!

@vicTor @StompieZA @univapo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (17/12/21)

To date, this year would have to say the Dani. But years not done yet...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DougP (17/12/21)

Has to be the Hellvape Dead Rabbit R RTA.
Love this RTA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/21)

Plus one on the Dead Rabbit R

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kevin Long (19/12/21)

For me it was the Echo rta on the Dani Micro

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TyTy (21/12/21)

For me it was def the Arbiter v2 RTA, no leaking and the flavour is just something else paired up with BVC #42 coils and it’s the best vape iv had all year

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SeekerZA (22/12/21)

Another vote for Arbiter 2. Since using it, I've shelved my Lotus RTA, Fatality RTA, Destiny RTA as well as my Asgard RDA.

Always thought top airflow tanks was inferior in flavour compared to bottom airflow. Flavour is up there with the rest of my atties

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (22/12/21)

Hooked said:


> Without a doubt the Univapo Kipo (left) and Miso (right).
> The best pod kits I've ever used. No fuss, no bother. Easy to carry when out or to hold while driving, as they're small and light.
> Coils last forever and NO condensation!!
> 
> ...



thank you Vaping Tannie !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tumatsu (22/12/21)

Wotofo smrt pnp coils and an og drop I picked up on clearance.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (22/12/21)

vicTor said:


> thank you Vaping Tannie !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (3/1/22)

Had to make the last day of 2021 count...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (3/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Had to make the last day of 2021 count...


Nice brown box, hope it brings you happiness in 2022!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rivera (4/1/22)

Actually the Destiny RTA for me. Flavour for days on it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (4/1/22)

Think I can now unequivocally state that the DR R tank was it for me and everybody else whom had the foresight and good fortune to get one.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (11/1/22)

SeekerZA said:


> Another vote for Arbiter 2. Since using it, I've shelved my Lotus RTA, Fatality RTA, Destiny RTA as well as my Asgard RDA.
> 
> Always thought top airflow tanks was inferior in flavour compared to bottom airflow. Flavour is up there with the rest of my atties



I went off this and caved by getting the Arbiter 2. WOW! So impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Think I can now unequivocally state that the DR R tank was it for me and everybody else whom had the foresight and good fortune to get one.
> 
> Regards




According to this thread, the DR R is the overall best buy of 2021. In second place is the Arbiter 2. 

I look at it this way.

Building the single mesh coil in the DR R takes under a minute and costs about R7.

Building the dual coil Arbiter 2 takes a lot longer and costs around R 130 for good coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rivera (11/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> According to this thread, the DR R is the overall best buy of 2021. In second place is the Arbiter 2.
> 
> I look at it this way.
> 
> ...



Running a single flat ni80 coil in the Arbiter 2, flavour is bang on! Not a fan of dual coils personally  I spent R180 for 20 coils so around R9 per coil. DR R tank still slightly more cost effective though.

I must admit I’m intrigued about the DR R tank, but not enough to actually get it currently. Interesting to see how popular it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Running a single flat ni80 coil in the Arbiter 2, flavour is bang on! Not a fan of dual coils personally  I spent R180 for 20 coils so around R9 per coil. DR R tank still slightly more cost effective though.
> 
> I must admit I’m intrigued about the DR R tank, but not enough to actually get it currently. Interesting to see how popular it is!



You meant not popular enuogh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (11/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Running a single flat ni80 coil in the Arbiter 2, flavour is bang on! Not a fan of dual coils personally  I spent R180 for 20 coils so around R9 per coil. DR R tank still slightly more cost effective though.
> 
> I must admit I’m intrigued about the DR R tank, but not enough to actually get it currently. Interesting to see how popular it is!


I have 2 x Dead Rabbit R's and a host of other RDA's and RTA's that have been shelved in favour of the Dead Rabbit R's

Reactions: Can relate 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (11/1/22)

DougP said:


> I have 2 x Dead Rabbit R's and a host of other RDA's and RTA's that have been shelved in favour of the Dead Rabbit R's



Wow! Okay you’re fuelling my curiosity now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/1/22)

I think the my Caliburn Koko Prime just about edges out the Pulse V2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

